# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  xin mau hoa van vách ngan cnc

## vuxuanhien1989

e mới vào nghề muốn tìm vài mẫu hoa văn cnc ma search tren gg thi toan tai có phí het.ace nào có share giúp e free vai mau voi.help me!

----------


## dungtb

Để mình tìm trong kho mẫu coi sao

----------


## huyquynhbk

Phi cái mail lên e tìm gửi cho bác ơi

----------


## vuxuanhien1989

> Để mình tìm trong kho mẫu coi sao


thank a trước

----------


## vuxuanhien1989

> Phi cái mail lên e tìm gửi cho bác ơi


vuxuanhien1989@gmail.com. thank a trước

----------


## vuxuanhien1989

e mới vào nghề muốn tìm vài mẫu hoa văn cnc mà search trên gg thi tòan tải có phí hết.ace nào có share giúp e free vai mau voi.help me!
email:vuxuanhien1989@gmail.com

----------


## 92levis

Mình mới gia nhập diễn đàn mong mọi ng chỉ giáo thêm... :Stick Out Tongue: 

minh co vài mẫu vách ngăn CNC liên hệ với mình

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

bác có share em với nhé .Thanks
hoangthangbk51@gmail.com

----------

